# Samuel Adams Black Lager



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

First had this in a Brewmaster Sampler. Really liked it. Couldn't find it. Found a place down near the college that is a beer lovers paradise,so I bought a case.

I like this beer...not really fond of others from this company:2 I like Yeungling's brew better.But, A dark lager?HMMMMMM.

This the info on the bottle;" This traditional lager is medium in body with a deep roasted character.Its dark color and rich malty flavor come from specially roasted caramel and chocolate malts.This brew is lightly hopped with Noble Barvarian hops for a soft spiciness and a smooth clean finish."

It's good stuff.I would say that if you like Newcastle Brown Ale, you will like this.I know that Ale and Lager are 2 different styles of brew, but that caramel profile reminded me of Newcastle.CHEERS!!!PROST!!!SALUTE!!!:al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's good stuff. Costco had it as part of a sampler not too long ago and it was by far my favorite Sam Adams brew.


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

If you can find it try their Scotch Ale, good stuff.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I like a lot of their stuff...The Black is good...


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

*Cough*.... Boston Loger...*Cough*


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

I have it on good authority (Beerbob is a distributor)
that Sam Adams has discontinued production of the Black Lager:c 
Bastage!!! it was the only Sam Adams product I really liked


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats a shame, Black Lager is gooooood.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I have some homemade Beer bubbling away right now!!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

SDmate said:


> I have it on good authority (Beerbob is a distributor)
> that Sam Adams has discontinued production of the Black Lager:c
> Bastage!!! it was the only Sam Adams product I really liked


Damn... Maybe I can find some before it is all gone..


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I would be surprised if Black Lager is stopping production. If anything, it probably isn't distributed to your area anymore.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I got two bottles of the Black Lager in my holiday sampler this weekend so I doubt they aren't producing it anymore.


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's straight from the horse's mouth, via the best beer community on the web:

Pretty bizarre. You must have a better idea how these things start. It sure beats me. We have no plans to discontinue Black Lager. In fact, it's available in more and more stores as people discover it.

We generally stop brewing a beer because there is not enough interest among beer drinkers to keep it fresh on the shelves. If we start seeing stale beer, we stop making that style. I just didn't start Sam Adams to sell people stale beer, no matter how great it was when it left the brewery. But we don't have any kind of problem with Black Lager. And there are really no good examples of a schwartzbier available in many places so we're committed to brewing it as long as people continue to enjoy it.

Another reason we're keeping Black Lager--it just got a gold medal in Germany at the Eurostar awards and got picked #3 overall (and the only non-German beer winning a top 3 medal) by the judges in Germany. We have to keep showing the world that American brewers are making great beer!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Samuel Adams Owns :al


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

The boston lager is ok, the black lager is ok... the boston ALE rocks!

The brewery tour in Beantown is a must try. It rocks.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Their best was "Scottish Ale"
man that was good, they used smoked malt in the blend.:dr


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

SDmate said:


> I have it on good authority (Beerbob is a distributor)
> that Sam Adams has discontinued production of the Black Lager:c
> Bastage!!! it was the only Sam Adams product I really liked


I must question the above, as Black Lager is their best selling beer. I would suggest that it may not sell well in your friends area and they may be stopping the distribution in that area. Overall, Sam Adams has stated, several times in commercials and other televised specials, that Black Lager out sells all their other beers by, at least, two to one.

The Black Lager is not bad at all, nor is their Irish Ale, when available!

Johnny


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

The Black Lager is pretty good. I don't really think it compares well to Newcastle's Brown Ale. Newcastle is smoother with much less carbonation. If you are not afraid to spend about $14 for about a pint and a half of beer; try Sam Adams' Chocolate Bock. This one is a special blend that is only brewed once a year. It is the best Sam Adams beer that they make, IMO. :dr


----------

